# is kelligirl dead?



## shazamanam (Sep 2, 2009)

thats what i heard...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2009)

I heard she was fat.....


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2009)

She lives on in teh Bermuda Triangle...

Actually, from what I heard, Kelligrl was the only one big enough to keep Elvis from kicking MJ's ass after he passed on... Amelia Earhart wasn't strong enough...



thankyouverymuch


----------



## mergirl (Sep 2, 2009)

NO. That was bella lugosi you were thinking of!!


----------



## Weeze (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2009)

OK...who gave this guy the shiny nickel.


Greenie...was it you?...you bad....BAD....birthday girl!





* curses my lack of photoshop knowledge *

I just love how the men who start these threads have like 5 posts...and have been members for 45 years.....it's like after their bodily fluid levels have all been replenished, they come back....staggering....must post....must post about kelligirl...drool...stumble....plunk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2009)

Methinks that Elvis was fatter than Kelligirl.....those fried nanner sandwiches do it every time 


*faps* :blush:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Methinks that Elvis was fatter than Kelligirl.....those fried nanner sandwiches do it every time
> 
> 
> *faps* :blush:



Hee hee hee...


Geffie said nanners... :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2009)

shazamanam said:


> thats what i heard...



She's alive and well -( and as a very ,wise & gorgeous BBW once told me)
"_There is a little bit of Kelligirl in all of us. Along with Capt. Morgan "_

Heck i think Shazamanam could be Kelligirl and not Captain Marvel...


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 2, 2009)

There is no such person as kelligirl and there never has been.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 2, 2009)

...woooooo... theeesee eees the voice of kelligrrl ...from beyond.. coming through mergrrrrl........i see... a small face... and a big body.....80's hair...sexy 80's hair....nom nom...i atted a cake 30 years ago... whoooaaah.. goodbye...bye bye...y.y......

 what the fuck just happened??? And why do i have ectoplasm coming out of my arse?
ooohh grrrrrr godam you ghost of kelligrrrl!!!


----------



## Weeze (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Methinks that Elvis was fatter than Kelligirl.....those fried nanner sandwiches do it every time
> 
> 
> *faps* :blush:



THANKS.
Now I want a fried banana and peanut butter sandwich.... GREAT.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2009)

My foot is asleep. 


I am skeered.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2009)

krismiss said:


> THANKS.
> Now I want a fried banana and peanut butter sandwich.... GREAT.




*faps again*


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ...woooooo... theeesee eees the voice of kelligrrl ...from beyond.. coming through mergrrrrl........i see... a small face... and a big body.....80's hair...sexy 80's hair....nom nom...i atted a cake 30 years ago... whoooaaah.. goodbye...bye bye...y.y......
> 
> what the fuck just happened??? And why do i have ectoplasm coming out of my arse?
> ooohh grrrrrr godam you ghost of kelligrrrl!!!



What you heard, Mergirl, was electrophonic sound being
emitted by your silverware! I heard Kelligirl's voice on
VLF and your silverware must have received it at the
same time I did!

*electrophonic sound
http://www.gefsproject.org/electrophones/


----------



## Mini (Sep 2, 2009)

WHY WOULD ANYONE FUCKING CARE ANYMORE?

Small text!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2009)

Mini said:


> WHY WOULD ANYONE FUCKING CARE ANYMORE?
> 
> Small text!



She's fat............and posted pictures of herself.........duh


----------



## Mini (Sep 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She's fat............and posted pictures of herself.........duh



I still say she was a 'shoop.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2009)

imfree said:


> What you heard, Mergirl, was electrophonic sound being
> emitted by your silverware! I heard Kelligirl's voice on
> VLF and your silverware must have received it at the
> same time I did!
> ...



Ahhh.. well i was a frighted!! Plus ectoplasm is so difficult to wash out of your pants!! Ghosts of illusive 80's haired models are so goddam inconsiderate when they are using me as a comunicative vessel from beyond the grave!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 3, 2009)

She's not, and I hear that she will be at the New Jersey BBW Bash from October 16-18 in Springfield, NJ!!! Make sure you're there, as she may not reappear again!

Bulge refunds will be given out that weekend.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 3, 2009)

_is kelligirl dead? _

Not too subtle... :doh:

Perhaps she left the internets alone and got on with her life. *shrugs* Who knows...except her.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 3, 2009)

I found her. I think she had a makeover, though? Maybe that's why we haven't noticed her in public???   

View attachment 69531


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 3, 2009)

Ummm.... WHO is kelligurl???


----------



## Suze (Sep 3, 2009)

pretty sure this has been asked before, but can SOMEONE pls tell me (or at least suggest) what's so dayuuum special about kelligirl? 

*confused*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2009)

Suze said:


> pretty sure this has been asked before, but can SOMEONE pls tell me (or at least suggest) what's so dayuuum special about kelligirl?
> 
> *confused*



Legend sez it was the thin face. She was like the Abe Lincoln of BBWs.


----------



## Suze (Sep 3, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Legend sez it was the thin face. She was like the Abe Lincoln of BBWs.



So if i get this right (which i probably don't) she didn't have much facial fat compared to the rest of her? 
Wow. don't think i've seen anything like _that_ before 

ehem...


----------



## Mies (Sep 3, 2009)

Can we please have a protected Kelligrl forum where people can't say anything derogatory about her?


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2009)

Mies said:


> Can we please have a protected Kelligrl forum where people can't say anything derogatory about her?



Great idea, Mies, protect the posters, too, and
I think the idea would "fly".:bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 3, 2009)

Mies said:


> Can we please have a protected Kelligrl forum where people can't say anything derogatory about her?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Mies said:


> Can we please have a protected Kelligrl forum where people can't say anything derogatory about her?



_Derogatory_  - Kelligirl is one of the most loved & admired icons of Dims. 

What this thread is missing both a Poem and The Image of Our Beloved Icon. 
Now where can we find these items? Well, All is not lost ( we can thank both MerGirl & BothGunsBlazing) for their wonderful contributions from this  thread 




mergirl said:


> Ok, here is my poem to Kelligrrrl.
> 
> Kelligrrrl. oh kelligrrrl.
> You obviously were not a smelly grrrrl
> ...



*The Dims Kelligirl Yule Log*






_*Courtesy BothGunsBlazing*_

This image not only is uplifting -but, gives that Kelligirl Cleansing for Everyone.
Just looking at this - don't you feel all happy inside :happy: 

It's like the XMAS Yule Log Fireplace that the use to Broadcast on our local TV Stations... only better. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2009)

Mies said:


> Can we please have a protected Kelligrl forum where people can't say anything derogatory about her?



Just start a thread on the FA/FFA board- the ramblings about old photos will be protected there


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just start a thread on the FA/FFA board- the ramblings about old photos will be protected there



*Greenie can you guarantee that the Kelligirl Yule Log will make an appearence? Do you give it a Sporting Chance *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll sport it alright....how about I drop kick it Tony?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'll sport it alright....how about I drop kick it Tony?



*
Works for me  it's kind of like our Mr. T punching the Shark- it makes some happy :happy: this Kelligirl Yule Log will make bunches happy :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2009)

Since it spreads so much happiness, I won't tell you where people should stick that log.....


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Since it spreads so much happiness, I won't tell you where people should stick that log.....



LOL true  -but, what if this thread is in a protected shrine -


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 3, 2009)

This thread is weird.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ...woooooo... theeesee eees the voice of kelligrrl ...from beyond.. coming through mergrrrrl........i see... a small face... and a big body.....80's hair...sexy 80's hair....nom nom...i atted a cake 30 years ago... whoooaaah.. goodbye...bye bye...y.y......
> 
> what the fuck just happened??? And why do i have ectoplasm coming out of my arse?
> ooohh grrrrrr godam you ghost of kelligrrrl!!!



ahghhhhhhhhhhhhhh roast em

*fires Ectoplasmic Postive Slime at mergirl* 

Spangy, get the trap!

*Spangler gets the trap in front of Mergirl, kicks it open and the spirit of Kelligrl descends into it, Mergirl falls on her arse*

Sorry about that chief, luckily everythings gonna be ok


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 3, 2009)

Mies said:


> Can we please have a protected Kelligrl forum where people can't say anything derogatory about her?



this kid's gonna go far.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 3, 2009)

Suze said:


> pretty sure this has been asked before, but can SOMEONE pls tell me (or at least suggest) what's so dayuuum special about kelligirl?
> 
> *confused*



the hair.







the hair.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the hairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tracii (Sep 4, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Holy Crap! I had hair like that in the 80's, of course I was a guy then too so forget it.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is already in a protected zone.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2009)

Blackjack said:


>



He's not....he got spanked...it's a whine.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 4, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> This thread is already in a protected zone.



I don't know about protected... but this thread is definitely in a zone.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 4, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> ahghhhhhhhhhhhhhh roast em
> 
> *fires Ectoplasmic Postive Slime at mergirl*
> 
> ...



Whew! Thank goodness for that! Though I just had an image of kelligrrrl made out of marshmallow and shaking her fists at everyone while wearing a wee sailor hat. 'IF' she ever comes back i would PAY to see that set!!!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Whew! Thank goodness for that! Though I just had an image of kelligrrrl made out of marshmallow and shaking her fists at everyone while wearing a wee sailor hat. 'IF' she ever comes back i would PAY to see that set!!!!!



well if that happens...you know who to call


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> well if that happens...you know who to call



GhostBusters theme, played well!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEG-1iYpgKU


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 4, 2009)

imfree said:


> GhostBusters theme, played well!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEG-1iYpgKU



sounds better than the Nintendo version lol


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

imfree said:


> GhostBusters theme, played well!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEG-1iYpgKU



Is Tesla dead?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 4, 2009)

frankman said:


> Is Tesla dead?



hell no, they're comin atcha live


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> hell no, they're comin atcha live



well, that's what I heard...


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2009)

frankman said:


> Is Tesla dead?



Of course, Tesla is dead, but his spirit seems 
to crackle out of those long, loud sparks.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 4, 2009)

frankman said:


> Is Tesla dead?



No, they're still touring.


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, since both Tesla and Kelligrl aren't dead, would it be too quick to make assumptions about a possible connection between eighties hairdos and longevity?


----------



## TCUBOB (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually, she's alive and playing WOW. Who knew?

Ask Mango, AM, Beej...and a bunch of others who were on last night. She's crafty...


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> No, they're still touring.



Hahaha!!!, thanks for reminding me!:bow:
I did kinda' like them, back in the day.

Tesla-Love Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aubjDJc07E


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this kid's gonna go far.



he rides on the power of sour grapes.....



frankman said:


> Is Tesla dead?



In loving memory of the only good Tesla song even known to man....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-ybUuZjLE&feature=fvw


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 4, 2009)

How about a forum where nobody talks about kelligrl anymore?

And those that do are banned?

OH SHI-


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> How about a forum where nobody talks about kelligrl anymore?
> 
> And those that do are banned?
> 
> OH SHI-




This is one SHI- time to be out of rep......


----------



## Mies (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just start a thread on the FA/FFA board- the ramblings about old photos will be protected there



No, that's not what I mean. So many of these comments insult someone who once was welcomed here. She ran a nice chat room back in the day, a much more civil place than the old Dims chat. A lot of people enjoyed meeting there. I doubt that many of the people who deride her here were even around back then; do they even know who they are talking about?

Of course I'm not serious about a protected forum, but I do think that this stream of ridicule is childish and offensive and should have stopped once it moved from the remotely funny to the ridiculous. I'm surprised that our webmaster tolerates it. I believe he was a fan.


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is one SHI- time to be out of rep......


 That's OK, I gotcha' both.:bow:


----------



## Mies (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> he rides on the power of sour grapes.....






mossystate said:


> He's not....he got spanked...it's a whine.



Ever the cynics, aren't we ladies? Believe what you like, but I've thought this stuff was out of line for a long time. Please see my other post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

Mies said:


> Ever the cynics, aren't we ladies? Believe what you like, but I've thought this stuff was out of line for a long time. Please see my other post.




Yes....I get it. You STILL luvs you some Kelligirl....when did you two meet and were you close friends?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 5, 2009)

Mies said:


> Ever the cynics, aren't we ladies? Believe what you like, but I've thought this stuff was out of line for a long time. Please see my other post.



Yet, you have no problem going into other places and beating your...chest. Ya know, I don't have much to talk about, in a decent manner, with a guy who has never posted a picture as far as I know...and doesn't share jack about himself, yet feels entitled as long as it Oh, who am I trying to kid...I would not want to listen to what you say, even if you posted a picture of yourself, naked, on all fours, eating a Twizzler, and you then sat down for an extensive interview, starting with questions about how scared you were the first day of school. 

Since you did say please......I looked at the other post. So, yes, ever the cynic.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 5, 2009)

TCUBOB said:


> Actually, she's alive and playing WOW. Who knew?
> 
> Ask Mango, AM, Beej...and a bunch of others who were on last night. She's crafty...



True story. I was there. I saw it.


----------



## Mies (Sep 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes....I get it. You STILL luvs you some Kelligirl....when did you two meet and were you close friends?



No, I never met her. We talked in chat. Pretty much like most of the people do here. And no, I don't luv me some Kelligrl.


----------



## Mies (Sep 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yet, you have no problem going into other places and beating your...chest. Ya know, I don't have much to talk about, in a decent manner, with a guy who has never posted a picture as far as I know...and doesn't share jack about himself, yet feels entitled as long as it Oh, who am I trying to kid...I would not want to listen to what you say, even if you posted a picture of yourself, naked, on all fours, eating a Twizzler, and you then sat down for an extensive interview, starting with questions about how scared you were the first day of school.
> 
> Since you did say please......I looked at the other post. So, yes, ever the cynic.



Why do you keep bothering me? You follow me from forum to forum. You know I don't like you, so please leave me alone.


----------



## katherine22 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mies said:


> Why do you keep bothering me? You follow me from forum to forum. You know I don't like you, so please leave me alone.




I don't like you either. Go iron some shirts.


----------



## Mies (Sep 5, 2009)

What are you, a tag team?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mies said:


> What are you, a tag team?



Things I know about Mies:

1. not funny
2. no pictures
3. loves a dead chick


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 5, 2009)

Also in case it wasn't clear in the first 10 kelligrl threads I posted in.. no one gives a fuck about Kelligrl except jackasses who sit on the computer in the wee hours of the morning typing with one hand.

KELLIGRL IS GONE. SHE DOESN'T WANT TO TALK TO YOU. GIVE IT UP.


----------



## Mies (Sep 5, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 5, 2009)

I swear to God! Which one of you Bastards keeps making alt accounts to post kelligirl threads?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Also in case it wasn't clear in the first 10 kelligrl threads I posted in.. no one gives a fuck about Kelligrl except jackasses who sit on the computer in the wee hours of the morning typing with one hand.
> 
> KELLIGRL IS GONE. SHE DOESN'T WANT TO TALK TO YOU. GIVE IT UP.



Not to mention that I don't really see what's so great about her anyway. *Shrug*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Not to mention that I don't really see what's so great about her anyway. *Shrug*



I could be wrong but I think it's a tie between her ripping lots of people off and taking their cash or the 80's hair.

The best part about all of this is that I was fapping to Kelligrl 4 years ago before I knew she was THE LEGEND and even then I was like why the fuck is this chick everywhere and how come she still has 80's hair?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I could be wrong but I think it's a tie between her ripping lots of people off and taking their cash or the 80's hair.
> 
> The best part about all of this is that I was fapping to Kelligrl 4 years ago before I knew she was THE LEGEND and even then I was like why the fuck is this chick everywhere and how come she still has 80's hair?



I'd have to go with the 80's hair. I never knew she ripped people off though.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> I swear to God! Which one of you Bastards keeps making alt accounts to post kelligirl threads?



_No need to look any further_


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I'd have to go with the 80's hair. I never knew she ripped people off though.



Yeah, I didn't until one of the past kelligrl threads. Very informative stuff.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Not to mention that I don't really see what's so great about her anyway. *Shrug*


She's hot, she's fat, she showed her body on the internet, what more do you need?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> She's hot, she's fat, she showed her body on the internet, what more do you need?



Okay hot is an exaggeration here. She was middle-aged, had 80's hair and produced some rather grainy photos.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 5, 2009)

Mies said:


> Why do you keep bothering me? You follow me from forum to forum. You know I don't like you, so please leave me alone.



Hate to burst your bubble yum...but...I go to my control panel...I find threads in which I have participated. I look for the most interesting posts...the most intelligent....or............. You are posting on a message board. Welcome to how it works.

---

Thatgirl...why the mention that she was middle-aged? 18 year olds are not the only ones who might be...might be...viewed as attractive. Eh...you know what...nevermind.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> She was middle-aged


Not necessarily a sign of lack of hotness.



thatgirl08 said:


> had 80's hair


Who the hell is masturbating to the hair? Really now.



thatgirl08 said:


> and produced some rather grainy photos.


This was, what, 1997, 1998? EVERY photo was grainy on the internet.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 5, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Who the hell is masturbating to the hair? Really now.



uh







.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 5, 2009)

'scuse me how insensitive of me i didn't acknowledge your hair fetish.

my bad.


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2009)

Mies said:


> Why do you keep bothering me? You follow me from forum to forum. You know I don't like you, so please leave me alone.


stop quoting her then


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I don't like you either. Go iron some shirts.





thatgirl08 said:


> Things I know about Mies:
> 
> 1. not funny
> 2. no pictures
> 3. loves a dead chick





mediaboy said:


> I swear to God! Which one of you Bastards keeps making alt accounts to post kelligirl threads?





Mathias said:


> Not to mention that I don't really see what's so great about her anyway. *Shrug*



This is my favoritist Kelligal thread ever......and ever.....:wubu:



Suze said:


> stop quoting her then



Zing! Oh, you just quit spouting logic woman.......



Wagimawr said:


> Who the hell is masturbating to the hair? Really now.



So what part of Kelligirl do you masturbate to?  



Mies.....you seem to be losing control here. Oh wait, you aren't trying to control anyone because you do your own laundry or some such thing.......my bad.......
I'm with Monique....it was wonderful seeing you beat your....chest but really now...you seem to keep getting angry.....and I just want you to be happy....because you're a great guy.....that loves everybody......even kelligirl......:smitten:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 5, 2009)

I hear she died of asphyxiation from all that hairspray.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nights in white satin,
Never reaching the end,
Letters Ive written,
Never meaning to send.

Beauty Id always missed
With these eyes before,
Just what the truth is
I cant say anymore.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 5, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I hear she died of asphyxiation from all that hairspray.



roflcaustic


----------



## frankman (Sep 5, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I hear she died of asphyxiation from all that hairspray.





exile in thighville said:


> roflcaustic



Another victim of the lmaoführer's lolocide...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but I just think that this thread is always so much better whenever Mies posts in it......


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Thatgirl...why the mention that she was middle-aged? 18 year olds are not the only ones who might be...might be...viewed as attractive. Eh...you know what...nevermind.



Yikes, you're right. My bad. 



Wagimawr said:


> Not necessarily a sign of lack of hotness.
> 
> Who the hell is masturbating to the hair? Really now.
> 
> This was, what, 1997, 1998? EVERY photo was grainy on the internet.



blah blah blah blah


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 7, 2009)

NO FUCK YOU LISTEN TO ME


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> NO FUCK YOU LISTEN TO ME



Hahahah I do sometimes!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 7, 2009)

oh ok.



besides, we apparently had a mutual fapscination for the Grl that is Kelli at one time. no reason to fight about it like...well, like people on the internet.


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 7, 2009)

I've just been on the phone with kelligirl

she's not dead but she has a hangover


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> oh ok.
> 
> 
> 
> besides, we apparently had a mutual fapscination for the Grl that is Kelli at one time. no reason to fight about it like...well, like people on the internet.



fapscination hahahahahahah


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 7, 2009)

Should I go put that on urbandictionary?

Y/N


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Should I go put that on urbandictionary?
> 
> Y/N



very much y


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 7, 2009)

fapscination, _n._

Masturbation centered around a single individual, be it a spouse, partner, or current or past source of internet fap material.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> fapscination, _n._
> 
> Masturbation centered around a single individual, be it a spouse, partner, or current or past source of internet fap material.



love it hahaha


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 7, 2009)

Submitted!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2009)

You should also add a name and definition for kelligirl fixation......


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should also add a name and definition for kelligirl fixation......



Kelligirl fixation is actually part of ChiaObsession because
everyone knows that Kelligirl became a ChiaHead about
2 years ago.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 7, 2009)

Approved!  

http://fapscination.urbanup.com/4222910


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Approved!
> 
> http://fapscination.urbanup.com/4222910



WOW!!!, you did it!:bow:


----------

